# If i am getting boring just say so.



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

Well this is post 667 and also the start of preparations for the rest of my life.

I have just got myself a Transit van for my move also my a huge trailer. Tomorrow things like my Cement mixer, rolls of cable, tools in fact anything and everything that can be packed away now will be. 

The home has been sold the business is under offer " fingers crossed " now i only need to sell the house in Liverpool to fund my move. 

Lately i may not have been myself " 666 " but that's over now so lets move on.

Some of you may understand how i feel but when i go over to Gois it feels like home. When i move i will be Going home. So the track from the Stones Aftermath LP " Going " home says it all.

Peter


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Good for you Peter. Hope you don't have to wait too long for the house to sell. We look forward to having you here iin Portugal.


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

So many new threads about ones self and a blog to boot. :confused2:

I hope, too, that your final sale goes through and that you get here safe and well.


----------



## Benny Dorm (Mar 24, 2010)

*If I am getting boring just say so.*

YES!:eyebrows:


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

Excellent Peter. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

Good luck with the move Peter, we will try to get together, hope the Liverpool house sells fast...lane:


----------

